# [V] BF 3 für die ps3



## sandman2003 (20. März 2012)

*[V] BF 3 für die ps3*

hat jemand Interesse?

Online Code wurde aktiviert, aber kann man wohl für 7 euro nachkaufen, damit man online zocken kann..

verkaufe es für nen kumpel ... er hat 2 3 mal gespielt... 

Gruß


----------

